# Cape Town SA Will Run Out Of Water in 3 Months; What Would YOU Do?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whether its true or not, (given the idiot press that is reporting on it NBC, CNN, NY Times) what would you do if your city was expected to run out of drinking water in 3 months?

Who is prepared and who is not?

https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/24/africa/cape-town-water-crisis-trnd/
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/water-crisis-hits-cape-town-south-africa-day-zero-looms-n841881

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/30/...&gwh=CF02E969F48E1ADAEEBB27274B93BD4F&gwt=pay


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not be there.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Whether its true or not, (given the idiot press that is reporting on it NBC, CNN, NY Times) what would you do if your city was expected to run out of drinking water in 3 months?
> 
> Who is prepared and who is not?
> 
> ...


I would move.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Aren't they on the seacoast? They should build desalination plants like the Arabs.

I think I'd be on the same train as Smitty, out of town.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All the white folks are scheduled to die..as Oprha has planned for America. After that not sure whats gonna happen over there. Like when Rhodesia was pumping out 60 bushel per acre wheat..then they got rid of Bwana now the poor natives are trying to eek out a living on yams and an occasional chicken. When it comes to robbing trains its always better to leave it to Jessie.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Years ago a hydrologist made a prediction for these major population centers. He stated that the water shortages would be so severe that the good news would be that people would drink their own urine. The bad news would be there wouldn't be enough to go around.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep if I was a angry young black person..I would be highly thankful great great grandpa and grandma took the nasty old boat ride over to the Promised Land. But no they are not thankful in the least. they want to kill us in fact. And the opening skirmishes are against cops. Its a sign of Jesus's soon return. Dont you think? Had a history teacher back in high school who said their would be a bloody old race war one day. He predicted it would be long and heinous..but the white folks would win. Very smart guy.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@bigwheel yes we are certainly seeing many things that were prophesied thousands of years ago that relate to the second coming of Jesus Christ No doubt about it


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing. I have a well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Nothing. I have a well.


Uh, are you being funny?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Uh, are you being funny?


I am being funny, but I do have a well (on a totally different aquifer from the nearest town). :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I am being funny, but I do have a well (on a totally different aquifer from the nearest town). :tango_face_grin:


I can't keep up with your intellect and dry humor. I make no apologies, as there is nothing I can do about who and what I am.
I just do the best that I can. lain:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have a place to go that has water. If something does not change Capetown will be the ultimate death trap.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Since the "majority" took over, the place is regressing rapidly.

Just like Rhodesia, soon to be another shithole, bringing it upon themselves.

They have replaced good management and leadership with nepotism, greed and corruption.

Every socialist/communist government ends up the same way in the end.

There isn't one sub Sahara country that is not on the "edge" of something, it is self perpetuating.

They could have built desalinization plants just like the Saudi's did.

Perhaps the Russians will send in huge tankers of fresh water to support their ideological brothers.

Black only water distribution, white genocide without effort. 

They were more interested in how much money the could screw the people out of.

The grass huts will be coming back in vogue along with bush meat.

In the near future the Colorado and Rio Grande will be dry gravel beds, found only on a map.

We will be inundated with dry-backs unless Trump gets the wall built.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It goes like this. I like Montana , SD Dakota ect. Great places to ride to see visit and spend time. But SHTF I aint going to deal with the winters. Wisconsin is as far as I go with that. No way I am going be stuck in a place that historically. Has little water and resources like SA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what happens in Cape Town SA. I suspect that the natives will get pretty damn restless...


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I spent part of my mis-spent youth living in SA. It was right before apartheid when SA was still considered a first world country. It had a stable government for the region, excellent health care and schools etc. I considered it one of the two or three places in the world that I would want to live. Now, no chance. The country has been irreparably destroyed by the "progressive" government and all of their "positive" changes. Much like Obamas administration actually. As for the water, I would move.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe said:


> @bigwheel yes we are certainly seeing many things that were prophesied thousands of years ago that relate to the second coming of Jesus Christ No doubt about it


Yep. its getting to where the Bible and the newspaper are coinciding..unless its some kind godless commie newspaper of which there are plenty.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't know whether I'd move or try to stay. There might be enough precipitation here to easily live on, but a lot of businesses here would "dry up".

Isn't the entire Midwest largely dependent on the Ogallala aquifer? And isn't the West largely dependent on water from the Rockies and Colorado River? Those are drying up too, though at a slower pace. I worry about the great migration East someday. At least property and rental prices here will go up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I can't keep up with your intellect and dry humor. I make no apologies, as there is nothing I can do about who and what I am.
> I just do the best that I can. lain:


My intellect and "dry humor"?!? It took me almost 12 hours to catch the reference to "dry humor" on a comment about a well! Nicely done Sir!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TGus said:


> I don't know whether I'd move or try to stay. There might be enough precipitation here to easily live on, but a lot of businesses here would "dry up".
> 
> Isn't the entire Midwest largely dependent on the Ogallala aquifer? And isn't the West largely dependent on water from the Rockies and Colorado River? Those are drying up too, though at a slower pace. I worry about the great migration East someday. At least property and rental prices here will go up.


Have you ever been west of the Hudson River?

Most aquifers are not large enough to feed an entire town, let alone an entire state or region. I live in Arizona. The Colorado River runs through here in a moderately famous place. You may have heard of it; it is called the Grand Canyon. The water running through the Colorado River is not nearly enough to feed the entire "West".

The problem out here is not that we do not have water. The problem is that bureaucrat pricks from NYC, Boston and San Francisco, who have never stepped foot in the desert, will not let us drill to get it.

Go suck start a shotgun!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> My intellect and "dry humor"?!? It took me almost 12 hours to catch the reference to "dry humor" on a comment about a well! Nicely done Sir!


You were just making me wait. Meanie!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I live next to the biggest fresh water lake in the world,no problem.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I spent part of my mis-spent youth living in SA. It was right before apartheid when SA was still considered a first world country. It had a stable government for the region, excellent health care and schools etc. I considered it one of the two or three places in the world that I would want to live. Now, no chance. The country has been irreparably destroyed by the "progressive" government and all of their "positive" changes. Much like Obamas administration actually. As for the water, I would move.


Felt the same way. I also once considered SA as a place to retire. That was some time ago. I was attracted to the waterfront.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Inor said:


> <snip> The problem is that bureaucrat pricks from NYC, Boston and San Francisco, who have never stepped foot in the desert, will not let us drill to get it.
> 
> Go suck start a shotgun!


 Didn't realize it was so restrictive in Arizona to drill for water Inor. You're right about the bureaucrats.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No problems here and that's by choice. Many lakes, rivers, winter snow and ice cold springs on my property. Worse case drive a 100 miles to Lake Superior. I can deal with a little cold weather.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Have you ever been west of the Hudson River?
> 
> Most aquifers are not large enough to feed an entire town, let alone an entire state or region. I live in Arizona. The Colorado River runs through here in a moderately famous place. You may have heard of it; it is called the Grand Canyon. The water running through the Colorado River is not nearly enough to feed the entire "West".
> 
> ...


 Much of that water has been stolen by CA of a long time to feed it's greed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Getting rid of the illegals in Californication will go a long way to relieve their water problem.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Have you ever been west of the Hudson River?
> 
> Most aquifers are not large enough to feed an entire town, let alone an entire state or region. I live in Arizona. The Colorado River runs through here in a moderately famous place. You may have heard of it; it is called the Grand Canyon. The water running through the Colorado River is not nearly enough to feed the entire "West".
> 
> ...


 Much of that water has been stolen by CA of a long time to feed it's greed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is fifty feet behind my shop a fast flowing river, other side is the lake it feeds..

I have a well.

I would not live in an area with a water shortage.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

0rocky said:


> Didn't realize it was so restrictive in Arizona to drill for water Inor. You're right about the bureaucrats.


AZRancher (a mod here) lives in the next valley west of me. In his valley, the BLM is in the process right now of nationalizing all private wells! That's right, you spent $30-$40K to drill a well and set it up so you have water and the feds are come in and take it from the people who paid for it, presumably so they can sell the water back to the people at inflated prices.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> No problems here and that's by choice. Many lakes, rivers, winter snow and ice cold springs on my property. Worse case drive a 100 miles to Lake Superior. I can deal with a little cold weather.


 We pick our good parts and down sides to where we live. Most of Wisconsin will never run out of Water. I have 3 wells on my property two do not even need a pump to get good water out of the ground most years and in the driest year water is only down an arms reach. The creek runs year round flows on my side of the property line. The winters provide a defense from many coming here are are survival by us. Wisconsin, we have water.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Inor said:


> Have you ever been west of the Hudson River?
> 
> Most aquifers are not large enough to feed an entire town, let alone an entire state or region. I live in Arizona. The Colorado River runs through here in a moderately famous place. You may have heard of it; it is called the Grand Canyon. The water running through the Colorado River is not nearly enough to feed the entire "West".
> 
> ...


I've spent a lot of time out West teaching; New Mexico is my favorite state out there.

The Ogallala aquifer extends into 8 states, and it's seriously depleted, along with many other aquifers in the West-Midwest. If the government allowed you to drill for water, they would become even more depleted. Currently, the big corporations get the lion's share of the water, and can buy whatever rights they want.

If they couldn't, there'd be plenty of water for homesteads forever. Don't blame us; blame the big corporations, -and the corrupt politicians.

By the way, I've also seen videos showing that the level of the Mississippi river is way below normal over the past few years.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here we go, a typical left wing response by the tgus.

If they couldn't, there'd be plenty of water for homesteads forever. Don't blame us; blame the big corporations.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Here we go, a typical left wing response by the tgus.
> 
> If they couldn't, there'd be plenty of water for homesteads forever. Don't blame us; blame the big corporations.


Yes, I admit it. I'm officially against the big corporations and crooked politicians raping us.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Orocky - The waterfront is beautiful there. I spent most of my time in the interior. Had a job offer working for a game catcher. It was a fairly small outfit that caught animals for zoos, relocation etc. Tough lot of men I'll tell ya. Think John Wayne in Hatari. I was between college semesters so I couldn't do it. I don't regret it too much as I did end up in Alaska working at a salmon hatchery.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not see anything to do but move. Collectively - distill ocean water, look at a pipeline to bring in fresh water, recycle waste water. But on a individual or family level it is move to where water is.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know what I would do, because when the water runs out, then life runs out with it. I was going to give a glib answer, but that sounds like a tough problem.
Moving is the evident answer, but that might be harder to manage that it sounds. The people with homes and jobs in town are stuck, and so are the old and poor.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TGus said:


> I've spent a lot of time out West teaching; New Mexico is my favorite state out there.
> 
> The Ogallala aquifer extends into 8 states, and it's seriously depleted, along with many other aquifers in the West-Midwest. If the government allowed you to drill for water, they would become even more depleted. Currently, the big corporations get the lion's share of the water, and can buy whatever rights they want.
> 
> ...


 In most cases it is the larger cities sucking the water form locals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

UPDATE;

It appears that the water situation in Cape Town, South Africa is getting worse. Drought, Mismanagement, Corruption et. al. and The Shit is about to Hit The Fan. May 11, 2018 is Day 0 for the folks in Cape Town...

Cape Town braces for civil unrest as city's water crisis continues to worsen | Fox News


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

From TGus;
By the way, I've also seen videos showing that the level of the Mississippi river is way below normal over the past few years.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Most recent Mississippi river flood was in 2011, worst recorded. 

Anybody can cherry pick anything for their purpose. TGus I am

sure believes in global warming, and deity big All Gore. .

The river behind my place can go three feet in either direction from

"normal", and for 39 years I have watched it do so.

This past summer it stayed relatively high, compared to other times.

I have not seen any "BIG" corporations controlling the water in this 

state, city or town supplied or your own well..


----------



## bornprepper (Dec 27, 2017)

I would start stockpiling water before it runs out, and make plans to leave ASAP.


----------

